# Colors of '32 Ford Pick-up T-Jet



## germaneighter (Feb 22, 2012)

Any comments on this subject? John Clark's book includes White, Yellow & Bright Red while Beers', Graaham's & Timothy's books do not include these colors. 

Also, are the Goodyear tires shown in Clark's book original?

thanks


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

There are 2 colors of yellow, a lemon yellow and a flat, lighter yellow. I have only seen 1 red (I think Clark's book references 2) and I have seen 1 white (bright white, not the duller version of white). The lemon yellow and red show up on eBay fairly regularly, the lemon and medium blue seem to be more common.

-Paul


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

If you have any colors besides these, post a picture.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Chris Mullis/HO Detroit made repros of the Ford Pickup. 
Are you sure you aren't confusing one of those with the Aurora cars?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I'm 99% sure aurora never made a white 32 pickup.
Tom from arizona did a great copy, as did RRR.


----------



## germaneighter (Feb 22, 2012)

How can I tell if I am looking at an original or a repro '32 Ford Pick-up?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Road Race Replica will have it written on the underside as will HO Detroit. Aurora undersides were smooth and clear. Unless it's a really good reproduction( and there are some out there), It's probably original.
hojoe


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> Yeah, I'm 99% sure aurora never made a white 32 pickup.
> Tom from arizona did a great copy, as did RRR.




There is a white one....as pshoe mentions it is a bright white, not the dull and the only one I have ever owned came from Canada decades ago (literally) and was cut out like someone was trying to fit a standard tjet under it. I should have never sold that or my tan Alfa......haven't found either since. :-(

As for the two reds and yellows, almost impossible to tell the difference in pics, but if you get them side by side you will see the difference. On a side note, the Early Tjet fords (and hot rods) have a standard yellow common color but also come in a "cream yellow" color that is very hard to find, but difficult to tell in pics.


Happy Holiday's


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## germaneighter (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks SCJ. Any comment on the Goodyear tires?


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Collecting production released '32 Ford Pickups*

The 5 that warnergt shows are the ONLY production version '32's. 
Any other ones that we may have are pre production samples or
Copies. Rare and oddball colors need to be verified but can't be
considered production. Bob Beers


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

germaneighter said:


> Thanks SCJ. Any comment on the Goodyear tires?
> http://www.


 

Tires are NOT Aurora. I just thought they looked cool on this little hot rod truck, so I pulled them off a hot wheels real riders diecast and threw them on.


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## germaneighter (Feb 22, 2012)

The wife bought me a light yellow '32 off EBAY for Christmas. (she told me ahead of time but wouldn't let me open until Christmas) Removed the chassis and looked at the body underside........"Road Race"

In my wife's defense - I reviewed the auction and there was no mention of it being made by RRR or being a reproduction. Listed as "Vintage Model Motoring Aurora T Jet 32 Ford Pick Up Truck".


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

German8er, enjoy the '32 for your wife's thoughtfulness in the spirit of the season. 
Unfortunately, collectibles bring opportunity for scammers.


----------

